# Vitus Mach e



## novemberdelta (18 Jul 2020)

Hey

Any opinions on this for committing and a bit of gravel? I was going to go for a Ribble cgr but it's a long wait.

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/vitus-mach-e-urban-ebike-alivio-2020


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Jul 2020)

I wouldn’t want a Virus in the current climate
There are better looking ebikes with more discreet batteries.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> I wouldn’t want a Virus in the current climate
> There are better looking ebikes with more discreet batteries.


Virus/Vitus - ha ha!

The battery _is _a bit of a lump, but at least it stores a lot of charge. 504 Wh vs about half that for some bikes with batteries hidden in the down tube.


----------



## novemberdelta (18 Jul 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> I wouldn’t want a Virus in the current climate
> There are better looking ebikes with more discreet batteries.
> View attachment 536747



Any specific ones you are thinking of in the price range?


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Jul 2020)

novemberdelta said:


> Any specific ones you are thinking of in the price range?


Depends how desperate you are?
If I were spending that kind of money I would wait around 8 weeks for the Ribble CGR.


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2020)

The ribble has half the battery power at 256wh and less torque 40nm at the rear hub, compared to the 60nm of the vitus Shimano e6100 motor, it’s also more expensive. But it’s your money.......I know which one I’d be riding and it wouldn’t be the ribble


----------



## novemberdelta (18 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> The ribble has half the battery power at 256wh and less torque 40nm at the rear hub, compared to the 60nm of the vitus Shimano e6100 motor, it’s also more expensive. But it’s your money.......I know which one I’d be riding and it wouldn’t be the ribble


Im coming round to this way of thinking. This one below also looks decent for the cash.

https://www.edinburghbicycle.com/kalkhoff-endeavour-1-b-move-2020-400wh-electric-bike#


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2020)

novemberdelta said:


> Im coming round to this way of thinking. This one below also looks decent for the cash.
> 
> https://www.edinburghbicycle.com/kalkhoff-endeavour-1-b-move-2020-400wh-electric-bike#


Suspension not really required......vitus still the better option for me


----------



## novemberdelta (18 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> Suspension not really required......vitus still the better option for me


I've bought the Vitus. It's a much better deal than the Ribble, available now and I really like it. Hoping it will help me commute more through winter. Thanks for your input.


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2020)

novemberdelta said:


> I've bought the Vitus. It's a much better deal than the Ribble, available now and I really like it. Hoping it will help me commute more through winter. Thanks for your input.


Superb choice......I have 2 E bikes and love them both


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jul 2020)

Good choice - two grand is also a good price for a Steps ebike with mostly Shimano kit.

Ebikes need sturdy tyres.

I've never heard of the supplied Vee tyres, so cannot say one way or the other.

Worth keeping an eye on them, particularly the sidewalls which will be the first to go if you are going to get problems.

Look out for hairline cracks near the rim.

Should replacements be needed, Schwalbe have lots of ebike rated tyres to choose from.

They are tough enough for the job and usually give good mileage.


----------



## novemberdelta (26 Jul 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Good choice - two grand is also a good price for a Steps ebike with mostly Shimano kit.
> 
> Ebikes need sturdy tyres.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Probably a low budget tyre, esp with the tan sidewalls. Wasn't aware of ebike specific tyres so I'll run the stock ones and check regularly, and upgrade when necessary. Cheers.

It's arriving tomorrow - was scheduled for Sat (only 7 days from order) but I had to delay it till Monday. Quicker than predicted by CRC.


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2020)

Ebike specific tyres, what a load of nonsense........


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> Ebike specific tyres, what a load of nonsense........



You've obviously never been given a cheap Chinese ebike to road test and watched the sidewalls of the tyres start to crack within 20 miles.

All 'ebike specific tyres' means is tyres that are of sturdier construction than some lightweight bicycle tyres.

Marathon Pluses fit the bill as they are known for their toughness and durability.

I doubt Schwalbe changed their construction when they stamped 'ebike ready' on the sidewalls.

Several other Schwalbe tyres now have the same marking.

From his reply, the OP grasped the point I was making.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jul 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> You've obviously never been given a cheap Chinese ebike to road test and watched the sidewalls of the tyres start to crack within 20 miles.
> 
> All 'ebike specific tyres' means is tyres that are of sturdier construction than some lightweight bicycle tyres.
> 
> ...


i just think when companies add the monica - Ebike specific, it just increases the price........nothing on an Ebike sold on the open market ( not chinese market) is E bike specific, they all have the same gearing, tyres, wheels, handlebars, suspension etc etc that you find on standard bikes

otherwise we would be buying parts for normal bikes for skinny riders and fat riders as tyres would also deform and crack under certain weight ranges, as speed can't b the reason for buying E Bike specific as normal road, mtbs can be ridden faster


----------



## novemberdelta (30 Jul 2020)

Bike looks great out of the box, really high quality and well finished. A couple of gripes:

It was provided with a 2 pin charger (illegal in UK)
It has been reduced by 14% so I have paid £210 more than it is now available for

I would rather avoid returning and reordering, and have emailed CRC to ask if there is a solution.

Other than that looks great and I will review shortly.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jul 2020)

jowwy said:


> i just think when companies add the monica - Ebike specific, it just increases the price........nothing on an Ebike sold on the open market ( not chinese market) is E bike specific, they all have the same gearing, tyres, wheels, handlebars, suspension etc etc that you find on standard bikes
> 
> otherwise we would be buying parts for normal bikes for skinny riders and fat riders as tyres would also deform and crack under certain weight ranges, as speed can't the reason for buying E Bike specific as normal road, mtbs can be ridden faster



The bike I tested was a rear hub drive and it was the rear tyre that cracked, so that may have had something to do with it.

It also broke several rear spokes in the short time I had it.

Overall, a pile of junk.

The quality of many Chinese bikes has improved since then, but there are still some dreadful 'unbranded' contraptions on the internet.


----------



## novemberdelta (31 Jul 2020)

CRC contacted me less than 12 hours later to offer me the difference in vouchers. I'm very happy with that as I'll be able to fully kit out with lights and guards with the £210. Excellent service imo


----------

